# sc lakes are drying up!!!



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

well if the rain still holds off the ultimate playground will open up again in south carolina very soon. if any of you rode last time it dried up you know what im talking about,get your axles,winch an 4x4 fixed cause its gonna be sticky,woo hoo!!! if anybody lives in the santee area to charleston to myrtle beach area pm me so we can get together.the more the better we have a big group ready to go.


----------

